# Anybody notice the pics guy



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that ics has an Easter egg similar to GB. If you tap on system version an ics guy appears. I did this on axiom aokp.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Open should read ics......damn auto correct and I can't correct it. Lol.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

google loves easter eggs. you can find hidden things like that on almost every product of theirs.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Hold down on the ICS guy for about 5-6 seconds......


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice animation. I figured this was outdated news but felt there was no harm in sharing.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Its outdated, yeah, and this is an OS thing really. But whether or not its old, its definitely amusing. It appears Google has been infected by the original Poptart Cat craze going around. I also had fun being a show-off at CompUSA and other places and no one knew about this easter egg. XD


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Was the one of the first things I checked.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't find 'system version' in my AOKP AXI0M rom. Not under Settings or Status. Where is this?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> I can't find 'system version' in my AOKP AXI0M rom. Not under Settings or Status. Where is this?


Settings, about phone android version.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

Got it, thanks.


----------

